# Buying a tablet



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys looking for some advice. I currently have an HP touch pad with ICS on it. When I bought the tablet I knew this was my main goal. I now have the opportunity to get the original Motorola Xoom for $319 brand new. I'm debating whether or not to buy it or to wait for the Nexus tablet or the $250 quad core Asus tablet. Any input would help guys. If I get the Xoom I will sell my touch pad to make up some of the cost. Just want to make sure its not a dumb move. I don't want to drop more than $300 though on the newer tablets because I don't use my touch pad a lot. I just want a real android tablet but one that's supported still and basically stock.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

The UI of the new Transformer as well as the old one is pretty near to stock ICS. Also get fast updates from ASUS and also has a good development support.


----------

